# Puppy available to adopt in Ontario? ~ Toy Poodle



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Generally, you adopt a previously owned dog, like from a shelter or organization. You want to buy a puppy.

Breeders who are breeding to maintain good health and proper temperament are not selling their puppies cheap. What you could do is find a reputable breeder, one who does DNA testing, and see if they might have had a puppy returned to them. An older puppy or young dog will usually be cheaper than a 3 month old puppy. You can also contact poodle rescue.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

There's a saying that you either pay the breeder or pay the vet. If you're looking for long term affordability, you will want to purchase from a breeder that is doing not only dna testing, but also has OFA certification of healthy patellas completed. Good breeders typically do not sell on sites like kijiji. They also tend to breed larger toy poodles because they are healthier. The purchase price of a dog pales to the amount of money you will spend on food, vet care, training, and other supplies. It is better to purchase from a breeder you trust and who is in it to breed the best, healthiest dogs they can.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Good advice above. 

A shot in the dark here...We have a respected member who is a standard breeder in Ontario. She might possibly know of the breeder you were so happy with before. Her website is Arreau Standard Poodles https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...poodles.net/&usg=AOvVaw3gM4rCkc5MAc3ceWpvXZRB

Also, there are some breeders in Minnesota, if importing would be an option. There was a very recent thread on this. 
Here's a link to that thread 








WHERE: Silver Grey Toy poodles


Are silver grey toy poodles no longer a popular color? I had one many years ago, and she was an elegant beauty. I’ve been searching through Canada snd the USA but have had no luck. It seems that Red is the color nowadays. If you can help direct me, I would be most appreciative. Thank you ...🐾🐾




www.poodleforum.com





Good luck and stay in touch!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

NaDal Poodles has beautiful show toy poodles in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan Canada. She had a litter this month.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Poodle Club of Canada and Poodle club of Ontario often have puppy listings from show breeders who health test. Even if no one currently has puppies, it might be possible to see if they have a recommendation.


----------

